

Planned Economic Crisis. Friedman Wrote about India in 1963 - jangid
http://www.outlookindia.com/article/planned-economic-crisis/211653

======
known
[http://www.lietaer.com/2010/03/the-worgl-
experiment/](http://www.lietaer.com/2010/03/the-worgl-experiment/) could be
the solution

